# crusty herb garden??



## sarbear (Apr 6, 2013)

i was thinking... just a thought.. what if i planted a basil plant near the off ramp somewhere.. and posted about it .. how to take care of it and stuff something really easy to grow.. and try to get kids to tend to random spots of herbs weve planted throughout the country.. maybe eventually word will get out and over the years u will be passing thru a random town and can pick some herbs to munch on.. or maybe the first basil plant will die.. and nothing will ever happen.. but.. its worth a shot. plants can be tricky but there are some things that will grow in harsh conditions... if i started it in a high traffic spot it might get done... is that a rediculous dream


----------



## p4r4d0x (Apr 6, 2013)

That's not ridiculous at all.
Guerilla Gardening is the term for the action.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guerrilla_gardening
Here is a link to good information on short season guerrilla Gardening.
http://ludocity.org/images/f/f8/Speed_Gardening_Guerilla_Handout.pdf


----------



## BurnReno (Apr 6, 2013)

~~~I would plant hardy plants///like turnips,radishes, strawberry, blackberry, raspberry, carrots, chives,vine peas and sorrel...you know, shit that will spread and be able to take a good pounding from the elements...You should do it! Who cares if it catches on, action is better than inaction and life is too short to not follow dreams!

~~~if you do, make sure your seeds are non-hybrid and non-gmo....that way your plants will be able to reproduce and not be a monster!!! Protip: try to find a place that has a beehive near...you want that pollination.

~~~cheers! You can do it!!!


----------



## p4r4d0x (Apr 6, 2013)

BurnReno said:


> make sure your seeds are non-hybrid and non-gmo....that way your plants will be able to reproduce and not be a monster!!!


Spot on.
In case anyone missed the latest report on long term effects of GMO corn.
Here it is in a nutshell.





http://rt.com/news/monsanto-rats-tumor-france-531/


----------



## BrownStone NY (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## sarbear (Apr 7, 2013)

p4r4d0x said:


> Spot on.
> In case anyone missed the latest report on long term effects of GMO corn.
> Here it is in a nutshell.
> 
> ...


of course dude OG for life


----------



## sarbear (Apr 7, 2013)

BurnReno said:


> ~~~I would plant hardy plants///like turnips,radishes, strawberry, blackberry, raspberry, carrots, chives,vine peas and sorrel...you know, shit that will spread and be able to take a good pounding from the elements...You should do it! Who cares if it catches on, action is better than inaction and life is too short to not follow dreams!
> 
> ~~~if you do, make sure your seeds are non-hybrid and non-gmo....that way your plants will be able to reproduce and not be a monster!!! Protip: try to find a place that has a beehive near...you want that pollination.
> 
> ~~~cheers! You can do it!!!


that exactly all of what i was thinking. too bad i cant plant bees


----------



## BurnReno (Apr 7, 2013)

> too bad i cant plant bees


~~~You could always DIY an beehive/apiary. 
http://www.thedailygreen.com/environmental-news/latest/diy-backyard-beekeeping-47031701#slide-1


----------



## EphemeralStick (Apr 8, 2013)

Thats actually a pretty nifty idea! I know that there are plenty of spots that would be good for planting out there and it would be pleasant surprise to find some chives and carrots just chilling on the on ramp or near a hop out. heck, i'll start planting if you start planting


----------

